# Lost some of my flock



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have had parakeets since 1993, I lost two yesterday little Jughead, whom my mom insisted I get to keep Archie company 9 years ago, her companion 3 yr old Bandy died not long after I have one other that is not doing well little Amarillo. They do get attached to one another, 3 yr old Bandy and Amarillo huddled with Jughead till the end. 
I am hoping Amarillo will bounce back today, the other birds 8 yr old Reggie, 3 yr old Vanilla and 3 yr old Mr . Jones are well and bright.
I know that parakeets don't live forever but I love the little birds
So please think good things for little Amarillo


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about these losses, Twyla. I hope little Amarillo is able to find a reason to keep going.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

aww, i hope amarillo makes a swift recovery!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

How hard  I'm sorry Twyla. They don't live forever, but it really hurts when they go. Lots of good wishes for Amarillo!!

I had 3 budgies in university (two "rescues" in poor health - one had probably had a stroke and couldn't fly but was bright and active and loved to climb the outside of the cage, and my original, who was partially hand tame and would sometimes ride on my shoulder under my hair), lost both rescues within 5 years, then got a second budgie to keep the first happy when I was away. Lost my original one a few months prior to getting Annie (age 8, probably cancer  ), and had to rehome my remaining 3 yo bird shortly there after because she was so depressed without her buddy, not singing, not dancing, not even reacting to the sound of the shower or the radio anymore. She went to a home with 5 other budgies, and they sent pictures that show her very, very happy, snuggled with a new buddy on a perch outside of the cage. 

Do you have a heat lamp on him/available? I used to give egg food or cooked eggs and medicated vitamin drops in the water when mine were feeling poorly. 

I really, really miss the sound of their chatter and them greeting me when I got home. They are such social birds, they really do miss their companions.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So sorry. Is it an illness, or just age and sadness that has caused it?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. Hoping Amarillo does ok going forward. 

My family had birds (parakeets, a few cockatiels, a canary) many years ago and really enjoyed them, but I remember it being so hard to keep them healthy! I think our oldest parakeet lived to be around 9.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope Amarillo feels better soon and finds comfort in the rest of the flock.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww I am sorry to see sad news. Budgies are lovely little companions.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Amarillo seems to have turned a corner, he is unfluffed for the first time in days and is eating again.
Hopefully this will be enough.
I do not think this is an illness, Jughead was older and keets do bond so I think Bandy was truly heart broken. 
Currently the keets cage is partially wrapped to sooth, at least the other birds are back to playing and preening


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, and poor Amarillo. Glad he’s starting to cheer up.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

twyla said:


> I have had parakeets since 1993, I lost two yesterday little Jughead, whom my mom insisted I get to keep Archie company 9 years ago, her companion 3 yr old Bandy died not long after I have one other that is not doing well little Amarillo. They do get attached to one another, 3 yr old Bandy and Amarillo huddled with Jughead till the end.
> I am hoping Amarillo will bounce back today, the other birds 8 yr old Reggie, 3 yr old Vanilla and 3 yr old Mr . Jones are well and bright.
> I know that parakeets don't live forever but I love the little birds
> So please think good things for little Amarillo


Sorry Twyla..I am sorry for your losses...I never realized that the birds bond to each other so I see the delimma, I hope Amarillo perks back up. I have a 20 year old cockatiel, I won't have birds again. I think I'm not in a happy place right now between the bird seed and always cat litter being spread I'm about through with it all. (though thats today, I may not care tomorrow , lol.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Amarillo is doing better eating regularly moving around more so I am a bit optimistic.
Keets are a flock bird so they are attached to their flock, some are more attached to particular flock members than others, in the wild they fly in flocks that can number in the thousands.
Basically parakeets need companionship.
I am sad when they pass, I like the little buggers. I try my best with my avian husbandry, sometimes it's not enough.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mufar42 said:


> Sorry Twyla..I am sorry for your losses...I never realized that the birds bond to each other so I see the delimma, I hope Amarillo perks back up. I have a 20 year old cockatiel, I won't have birds again. I think I'm not in a happy place right now between the bird seed and always cat litter being spread I'm about through with it all. (though thats today, I may not care tomorrow , lol.


My mom's cockatiel Sammy lived until he was 30, the parakeets kept him vocal company for the last 8 years of his life, I inherited my mom's cockatiels Georgie and Olie, I promised I would take care of them. I will admit they are tidier than the keets but I still prefer the parakeets.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear Amarillo continues to improve 🤗 Thanks for keeping us in the loop. I haven't kept birds, but from friends who have, they seem to have big personalities and often reign over the household and all the other animals -- including the humans.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Amarillo and Reggie 








Amarillo 








Mr. Jones








Vanilla


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping things continue to improve. They're lovely little things, their sounds usually so cheerful.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Such cutie pies. I'm so happy to hear Amarillo is perking up after those two sad goodbyes.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well happy to say Amarillo is preening and flying again, so he is doing well.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Yay! glad to hear he's improved and was able to overcome his grief. Reading the comments I never realized birds can live so long.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a relief! Glad to see his resilience. I hope you are also, metaphorically, preening and flying again.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Whoiscoconut said:


> Reading the comments I never realized birds can live so long.


Some species can live for up to 80 years in captivity! 

Glad to here Amarillo’s better. I know budgies bond pretty tightly.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So sorry, but I'm glad to see things are getting back to normal with Amarillo and the rest of your flock.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your parakeet. I had a green parakeet growing up and my two best friends soon talked their parents into buying them parakeets as well. We had fun having parakeet parties! They have cute personalities and I remember mine could say some words or so I thought! They are fun little birds.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

I know this is an old post, but I just found this sub forum. I hope Amerillo has continued to do well.

I had parakeets as a child and they were fun/cheerful little birds, but nothing like the one parakeet my son had recently. 
Harold was a spur of the moment petco buy. We literally went to get fish food and left with a parakeet, cage etc. He was the tiniest parakeet in their large cage and just somehow made us feel that we had to take him home. From day one, he was the most affectionate bird I have ever met. He spent every hour sitting on my son's chest/shoulder/neck. Harold acted more like an extremely bonded dog than a bird.

Interestingly ( from something I think For Want Of A Poodle said), Harold could never fly, or he never learned to fly. 

He was a much loved parakeet during his short 1 1/2 years. One night, my son got up in the middle of the night to go use the bathroom, and as Harold always did, the little bird waddled along behind him, to follow him to the bathroom. Harold followed us everywhere we went. Our Aussie accidentally stepped on Harold and killed him.

Years later, we are both still grieving the loss of this special bird. We now have our conure, who is a great bird, but no where near as endearing as that little parakeet.

Such a little guy, that I think I bought for under $20 and he brought so much joy to our lives. But also so much hurt when we lost him.


----------

